# Georgia-Floyd Shelter-Senior Male Golden Ret.



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor boy. I hope he can be saved.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This whole situation is so heartbreaking. I don't suppose I will ever live long enough to see animals get the respect they deserve.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I was going to notify the Georgia rescues (assume that hasn't been done), but the listing shows up as a blank page. Perhaps someone else will have better luck.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Any word on this boy? He has until tomorrow.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That whole list is just devastating. It breaks my heart. I hope some of these dogs can be helped.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

It say he is no longer available : (
I don't know what that means, but I can assume.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Although I have no information about specific dogs, I understand that there was a lot of rescue activity at Floyd earlier this week. It was posted on SGD forums that only three dogs were still left - and he is not one of them. I'm hoping that he went to rescue. :crossfing


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree...this whole thing is heartbreaking. Not sure why I even look at it (especially when I'm at work). Can't believe there are so many unwanted dogs. I am sooo glad we don't have this problem where I live.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This was posted today on the SGD forums about Floyd:

*It's wonderful to see how many have been rescued of late.*

February 10 2010, 3:17 PM 
All of this weeks dogs are now safe but many many more have been added










I'd say this means good things for this boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan mom*

SPARTAN MOM

THANKS for checking on this and I'm sorry I posted it a second time!
Hoping they both got rescued, too


----------

